# Pigeon rescued that can't fly, looking for home in Montreal



## BuenDia (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello, I hope someone can help. I found a wounded pigeon this April and brought her home (I live in Montreal). I noticed she was missing primary feathers on one wing and have been waiting they grow back so that I can set her free. Unfortunately she did get them back but lost them again and I think the damage is beyond repair. I would like to find a home for her because she is lonely. I have three cats and I am not into having animals in cages. I am looking for someone who knows and loves birds and has a big cage who would be companions to my birdie here. I rescued her because I love all animals but I don't feel it is humane to keep her alone as she is now. Thank you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Check out this thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/i-found-a-baby-pigeon-in-downtown-montreal-please-help-40709.html


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

There are a few people from Canada on the French forums. I will try to contact them, you never know.
Myriam


----------



## BuenDia (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Charis, thanks for the link, I checked it out.

And Myriam, thank you with the French forums, I would post myself but I don't speak French. Do you speak Spanish? I do, and thought I'd ask. 
"la paloma triste en mi corazón para siempre" ... That's a bit sad, but true, it does get to me when I see them in parks. so I just thought I'd ask


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

BuenDia said:


> Do you speak Spanish? I do, and thought I'd ask.
> "la paloma triste en mi corazón para siempre" ... That's a bit sad, but true, it does get to me when I see them in parks. so I just thought I'd ask


Eso es BuenDia, lo has entendido todo
Soy la presidente de una asociación para la protección y el tratamiento ético de las palomas urbanas. 
Tengo une refugio para palomas en Bélgica.
La asociación se llama Lapalomatriste... La paloma está triste por todos los sufrimientos que le dan los humanos y todo el odio que le demuestran... Y por eso yo misma soy "una paloma triste" dentro de mi, porque no las puedo salvar todas. 
Y tambien llevaré el refugio Lapalomatriste en mi corazón para siempre.
Un abrazo, Myriam


----------

